# What do you think?



## Seb_K

*Tagalog: What do you think?*

How do I say this in Tagalog?

Thanks!


----------



## Chriszinho85

Hey Seb.  I'm not exactly sure how to say it, so you might have to wait for more replies.  I think you could say, "Ano sa palagay mo?"


----------



## MariadeManila

Eksakto Chris!


----------



## epistolario

Chriszinho85 said:


> Hey Seb. I'm not exactly sure how to say it, so you might have to wait for more replies. I think you could say, "Ano sa palagay mo?"


 
_You can also say: _

Ano sa tingín mo?

_Sometimes, in conversations, you can omit "ano sa":_

[Ano sa] Tingín mo?
[Ano sa] Palagáy mo?


----------



## Seb_K

Like "ano" means "what" but there was once my friend said "ano yun?"

What is the meaning of "yun" and why is it placed there?


----------



## tanzhang

Yun means that...

so ano yun would mean what is that?


----------



## youtin

I think "yun" is a contraction of "iyon"


----------



## Qcumber

Can the following be said?
Anó ang palagáy mó? = What's your opinion?


----------



## youtin

Qcumber said:


> Can the following be said?
> Anó ang palagáy mó? = What's your opinion?



Yes, it could be said. Most people would contract it to "Anong palagay mo?"


----------



## Cracker Jack

If you want to use ''ang'' the better way to express this idea is ''Ano ang masasabi mo?'' which is also asking another person's opinion. 

In slang terms some even say ''Ano'ng say mo?''  

To which one would jokingly reply ''Sayless ako.''


----------



## Qcumber

Cracker Jack said:


> In slang terms some even say ''Ano'ng say mo?''
> To which one would jokingly reply ''Sayless ako.''


LOL. Very interesting.
Is_ say_ taken straight from English or from Tagalog _saysáy_ "tell" as in_ kasaysáyan_ "story, history"?


----------



## youtin

It's taken from English


----------



## Qcumber

youtin said:


> It's taken from English


So you pronounce it [seI] not [saj].


----------



## epistolario

Qcumber said:


> So you pronounce it [seI] not [saj].



Yes. It's say like in English. In slang conversations, Filipinos borrow English words to sound cool. 

Also: 

Correct ka diyan! 
Of course... (pronounced ob kors) 
etc.


----------



## Qcumber

ffrancis said:


> Yes. It's say like in English. In slang conversations, Filipinos borrow English words to sound cool.
> Also: Correct ka diyan! Of course... (pronounced ob kors)
> etc.


I think I heard once a Filipino say: Walâ páng say. = (I) have no more to say.
and he pronounced "say" [saj], i.e. as written in Tagalog.


----------



## Cracker Jack

Qcumber said:


> I think I heard once a Filipino say: Walâ páng say. = (I) have no more to say.
> and he pronounced "say" [saj], i.e. as written in Tagalog.


 

Usually the slang way is: Wa na ko say.  I'm not really sure but I think it may have started as gay lingo.  However, nowadays gay coined terms are gradually being accepted and they are used by the general populace.


----------

